# Beneficial snails for the planted tank



## EA James (11 Mar 2021)

Hi all,

After a recent post of mine and being recommended malaysian trumpet snails for sand turnover i was wondering, What other snails can i add to help with a bit of unreachable cleaning and general maintenance?
I already have a few assassins and horned nerites, Any other suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## SRP3006 (11 Mar 2021)

Ramshorns. Very good at cleaning, especially the smaller ones. Constantly grazing on biofilm and reproduce easily, but not over the top in my experience. Can get some decent looking colours too.
Aren't your assassins attacking the trumpets?


----------



## Wookii (11 Mar 2021)

+1 for Ramshorns, I’ll always have those in my tank. As Sam says though, I’d have thought the Assassins would wipe out any other snails you add.


----------



## EA James (11 Mar 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> Aren't your assassins attacking the trumpets?


Sorry i think I've worded that wrong, I haven't actually got the snails yet. I was going to look into getting some soon but maybe not just yet now! 



Wookii said:


> I’d have thought the Assassins would wipe out any other snails you add.


They haven't got hold of any of the nerites yet and they've been in the tank about a year i guess. I thought the assassins would only pick off small pest snails 🤦‍♂️

Cheers


----------



## SRP3006 (11 Mar 2021)

I've never kept assassins but I'd probably be a little wary keeping them with any form of snail. I'm sure someone else can help but I always saw them as a solution to a snail problem if you like.


----------



## Gill (11 Mar 2021)

+1 another for Ramshorns. They are great additions and as advised don't overpopulate easily. Take care of any left overs and graze all the time.  They will also dispose of shrimp molts for you.
I have added some blue pearl recently to the main tank. And want to add Blue Leopards and Galaxy Pink.

Assasins are for problem population control and will go after all snails in the tank. And also take anything sickly shrimp wise.


----------



## SRP3006 (11 Mar 2021)

One thing with ramshorns is I've found they stay very small, as in 5 can fit on an algae wafer, with co2 injected water, but grow quite large in non co2. Which is a bit of a pain when I come to replace my sand and its full of tiny snails.


----------



## EA James (11 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> I have added some blue pearl recently to the main tank. And want to add Blue Leopards and Galaxy Pink.


ooo these sound interesting! Where do you source your snails from mate? 
Looks like the assassins need to go, I'm setting up a small 25L for a QT tank so they can go in there 



SRP3006 said:


> One thing with ramshorns is I've found they stay very small, as in 5 can fit on an algae wafer, with co2 injected water, but grow quite large in non co2. Which is a bit of a pain when I come to replace my sand and its full of tiny snails.


Mines a high tech tank so looks like mine will be small!! 

Cheers guys


----------



## Gill (11 Mar 2021)

EA James said:


> ooo these sound interesting! Where do you source your snails from mate?


just off ebay and snail groups on band


----------



## EA James (11 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> just off ebay and snail groups on band


I've just recently got band but haven't used it yet, it seemed a bit complicated but I'll give it another go. 
Cheers for the info 👍


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2021)

You can always ask on the 


			https://www.ukaps.org/forum/forums/for-sale-swap-wanted.23/
		

hoggie


----------



## Steve Buce (11 Mar 2021)

Got MTS and red ramshorns if you want any, just pay postage
Steve


----------



## EA James (12 Mar 2021)

Steve Buce said:


> Got MTS and red ramshorns if you want any, just pay postage
> Steve


Good man, Yes please. I'm gonna have to try and find the couple of assassin's first though. I bet i won't see them for ages now!! 
I'll send you a message when I'm ready if thats ok?

Cheers Steve


----------



## Courtneybst (12 Mar 2021)

I'm also thinking about ramshorns now after the good reviews from others. I used to have Nerites but I couldn't stand the little white eggs being laid everywher. They're not easy to remove either!


----------



## EA James (12 Mar 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> I used to have Nerites but I couldn't stand the little white eggs being laid everywher. They're not easy to remove either!


Yes!! I feel your pain! I have some horned nerites and they have laid loads of eggs on my black lava rock so it sticks out like a sore thumb  so annoying!! I was thinking about taking them out and jet washing them to see if that works?!
The rocks i mean not the snails 😂


----------

